# A Walk Around the New Mini Cooper Hardtop



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

Exterior design refined on an evolutionary basis with hallmark styling, proportions and body structure; characteristic design features such as hexagonal radiator grille, headlamps and rear light clusters with wide chrome surround, turn indicator element and peripheral body surround in black reinterpreted and given additional emphasis due to the surface design in each specific area; high-end details underscore the sophisticated nature of the new model.

Have a look around the new Mini.

http://youtu.be/IyGpXbAb0U0

_*Check out our first impressions of the new Mini from Puerto Rico now!*_


----------

